# Get Advice from an Unemployed Educated Man



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Slider said:


> Title change: Get Advice from an Employed Educated Man.


Congratulations!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

angeleyes said:


> Congratulations!


tanx


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Ben8 said:


> Should I risk trying to do something I would prefer in Psychology (a Ph. D), or go the chemical engineering route (even though I have no experience with chemistry thus far)?


Sorry for the thread necro.
1) What is your MBTI? (Many mistype as INTJ; make sure you really are one.)
2) How good are you at math? ChemEng has lots of hairy math up to and including partial differential equations.
3) You can get hired much easier at the undergrad (B.A.) level in ChemEng than you can at Psychology (Master's at least for decent jobs, PhD for most).

(I have a PhD in molecular physics from one of the top ChemEng schools in the US, and know BA and Masters'-pursuing psychologists...)


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Currently I work part time at a gym which gives me 45% of each appointment and myself which brings in about 2-3 appointments per week @ 65$ hr. Gym barely books which means most time spent is min.wage. I hate the job. I also suck at marketing myself. I've limited hours currently but situation shifting soon. I also make on occasion when I can get my brain to focus, side cash writing for textbroker and elance. I've picked up ghost writing on the warrior forum and Craig's list which was interesting but neither paid that much more than the usual job boards which is about a penny per letter for someone at my level who lacks reputation etcetera. 

So when my schedule shifts and I'm free to work full time. Do I poor my energy into writing more? It's risk but if I dedicate part time disciplined hours, I might actually make decent wage from home in addition to other job. And then for the other income, do I work for myself and poor my energies there? Or do I try to get employed at another spa which may or may not be a better scenario than the gym I work for currently. All positions are lucrative however, lacking substance initially and aren't off the bat profitable and so I want to know how to direct myself so I'm not constantly trying to make head way. Night hours doing appointments (busiest time) and writing in day sounds most logical but do I bother writing at all or focus on one job and if I do, would it be better to work for someone else for dependable client intake or market myself. 2 positions marketing myself sounds risky but, what do you think?

There's always the option of passive income writing for kindle but once again, I'm marketing myself. And I suck at that. I'm not consistent. I'm introverted and it's hard to focus on that. Not sure what to do to get to where I want to be.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

NK said:


> Currently I work part time at a gym which gives me 45% of each appointment and myself which brings in about 2-3 appointments per week @ 65$ hr. Gym barely books which means most time spent is min.wage. I hate the job. I also suck at marketing myself. I've limited hours currently but situation shifting soon. I also make on occasion when I can get my brain to focus, side cash writing for textbroker and elance. I've picked up ghost writing on the warrior forum and Craig's list which was interesting but neither paid that much more than the usual job boards which is about a penny per letter for someone at my level who lacks reputation etcetera.
> 
> So when my schedule shifts and I'm free to work full time. Do I poor my energy into writing more? It's risk but if I dedicate part time disciplined hours, I might actually make decent wage from home in addition to other job. And then for the other income, do I work for myself and poor my energies there? Or do I try to get employed at another spa which may or may not be a better scenario than the gym I work for currently. All positions are lucrative however, lacking substance initially and aren't off the bat profitable and so I want to know how to direct myself so I'm not constantly trying to make head way. Night hours doing appointments (busiest time) and writing in day sounds most logical but do I bother writing at all or focus on one job and if I do, would it be better to work for someone else for dependable client intake or market myself. 2 positions marketing myself sounds risky but, what do you think?
> 
> There's always the option of passive income writing for kindle but once again, I'm marketing myself. And I suck at that. I'm not consistent. I'm introverted and it's hard to focus on that. Not sure what to do to get to where I want to be.



Do what you love. Do what makes you happy.

Life is too short to waste your time on anything else.

Sometimes you will need to temporarily settle for something that you love a little less, but always go back to what makes you the happiest.

My sister worked in marketing.

The reason I mention this, is because there are people you can hire who will market and advertise your skills or business to potential customers and investors.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Slider said:


> Do what you love. Do what makes you happy.
> 
> Life is too short to waste your time on anything else.
> 
> ...


well I ONLY do things I love. And this didn't help, lol! I have no money for marketing. I need direction! hahaha! It's okay. I was bored so wanted to see what'cha got :tongue:


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't really say anything about the job choices, because that's something you ultimately can only decide for yourself. From own experience, I'd always say don't stick with something you hate just because it's more lucrative, but I can afford to say that because I was always only responsible for myself.

* *





When I still worked in my first career, I thought for a long while to just stick with it because the income was regular and decent. But the job made me miserable. I took the plunge, and financially, it was horrendous at the start. I earned four figure sums for a couple of years and barely got by (you really start to hate pasta with tomato sauce after a while ), and I had no state support/benefits of any kind. But I still felt liberated, and I didn't give up. Today, I earn a high five figure income - as an artist with a portfolio career (music, acting, writing and coaching). And I love every minute of it, but it's also a shit load of work. And that work doesn't just entail the arty stuff.



This however


NK said:


> There's always the option of passive income writing for kindle but once again, I'm marketing myself. And I suck at that. I'm not consistent. I'm introverted and it's hard to focus on that. Not sure what to do to get to where I want to be.


is a lame excuse (and I just mean that as a nice kick in the butt ). I'm introverted too, and I don't exactly love self-marketing. I still do it, because you can't be self-employed/freelance if you don't. If you refuse to do it, you seriously need to reconsider if freelancing of any kind is the right thing for you.

You can either learn it (there are workshops for that kind of thing, online courses etc.), or you let someone else do it for you like @_Slider_ mentioned. Both mean an investment - of your time (which is also money) and your money. You need to make that investment however. 

Maybe start with something a bit more lighthearted and fun while you're still undecided - watch Marie TV (marieforleo.com) for instance, and gradually work your way up from there. Have someone help you with a business plan, or seek out a business advisor who can help you find direction (you might even get that for free, depending on your local situation). There are also tons of marketing specialists out there who can help. EDIT: If you can't afford them at the beginning, you need to do it yourself. I did, took me a lot of trial and error, but it worked


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> I can't really say anything about the job choices, because that's something you ultimately can only decide for yourself. From own experience, I'd always say don't stick with something you hate just because it's more lucrative, but I can afford to say that because I was always only responsible for myself.
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity more than anything, how much luck have you had with freelance work? Aside from my normal job which pays just enough I'm also doing tutoring on the side too, both through organizations and web-based advertising. Establishing yourself from the ground up and having a good network really seems essential in this type of business.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@FallingSlowly Thank you  I'll check it out and appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Out of curiosity more than anything, how much luck have you had with freelance work? Aside from my normal job which pays just enough I'm also doing tutoring on the side too, both through organizations and web-based advertising. *Establishing yourself from the ground up and having a good network really seems essential in this type of business.*


Absolutely.

The question about luck is hard to answer. I'd personally like to think it's hard work, commitment (and hopefully being good at what you do), but it would probably be naive NOT to admit that sometimes, we just get a lucky break, are in the right place at the right time, know someone who knows someone...

Overall though, I'd say I just really worked my socks off for many, many years (and there were many disappointments, too)...


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

FallingSlowly said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The question about luck is hard to answer. I'd personally like to think it's hard work, commitment (and hopefully being good at what you do), but it would probably be naive NOT to admit that sometimes, we just get a lucky break, are in the right place at the right time, know someone who knows someone...
> 
> Overall though, I'd say I just really worked my socks off for many, many years (and there were many disappointments, too)...


I got a job, because I knew someone who knew someone...

I was very lucky and fortunate and in the right place at the right time.

It's very strange...when I think about it.

Almost like the stars were perfectly aligned. It doesn't make any sense and defies all logic.

I am finally back in a political environment, which is exactly where I want to be.

I want to see how far I can go. If I'm successful and can get elected to office, I will be sure to do my best to help everyone who is struggling to find work.

I will never forget where I was and where I came from.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats !!!!


-ZDD


----------



## Willow5000 (Feb 8, 2011)

How does this highly introverted person become more outgoing?
How come no one is asking for advice?


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Willow5000 said:


> How does this highly introverted person become more outgoing?
> How come no one is asking for advice?


9 Proven Sales Tips for Introverts | Entrepreneur.com

There are few things I can think of that test your comfort talking to strangers then sales.
It's about getting used to stepping out of your comfort zone.


----------



## qaryoqa (May 31, 2013)

i'm obsessed with animals and i love animals and given my issues with depression it would be very helpful long term to have an animal in my life (like a pet), and so the expenses might actually be worth it and actually contribute to helping me find motivation in progressing in my life (which could then amount to more money and less expenses later).

i currently live in a place that allows cats, with of course a pet deposit and more money in rent (giant pain and one i can't really afford right now, or perhaps i could if i made significant changes and were dedicated enough). i have several concerns though. for one, there is the question of a cat or a dog. if a dog would be a better investment then i should do nothing. the advantages of dogs are that they are often extremely social and interactive demanding ones constant attention. it would be difficult for me to ruminate in my sadness with such a demanding creature around. dogs also require lots of exercise and i could use lots of exercise myself and the dog would really motivate me. dogs are also more trainable and with my interests in animal behavior and psychology i could learn more possibly from interacting with a dog than a cat and perhaps we could find more complex ways to communicate. this all sounds lovely, but i also work 40 hours a week and the dog would be alone that entire time. this is cruel and unfair. with apartment living i don't even have a yard, so it would be trapped indoors for 40 hours a week, presumably alone (unless i had the most awesome roommate ever). that is kind of a deal breaker as i can't do that to a dog and so, then a dog seems more like a future idea and the cat idea seems closer to the present.

if i had a cat right now, there are a few issues. it would be more expensive than just the price of getting the cat, the deposit, the rent, and the price of food and litter. my apartment is boring for cats right now. there are no cat trees or high places where the cat could jump. there are no places at all really other than the couch that could belong to the cat in some way. there is also not really any good place for a litter box, but i'd just have to let that issue go. there is also the matter of my roommate who will probably insist on keeping his door closed all the time so there will be one room the cat has no access to which i don't think cats generally like that very much. beyond this there's the matter of access to my room. by leaving my door open all the time i would have less privacy and also would be woken up all the time by my roommate as i have to go to sleep earlier than he does. this could create a very bad situation for me over time. i feel largely that my roommate and i plus a cat = totally incompatible situation. in fact i think my roommate and i = totally incompatible and sometimes i feel imprisoned, but am saving $ on rent and so i really need that. this leads me to putting forth things for the future rather than the present and thinking that cat is as much in the future as dog.

i haven't even went into potential vet bills that would come up that i can't pay.

so then there's the option of fostering for the humane society. this could be a win-win in that i get to spend some time with an animal and the animal gets to spend some time out of the damn shelter. this animal would be a cat and the same roommate issues would apply. i worry also about the trauma this could cause. the cat would have to adapt to the new situation and then not long after would be returned to the humane society. that really sucks. it would also be hard on me. i might feel i need to keep my distance from the cat because i don't want to hurt when we're separated and that would not be good. i suppose that if i wish to think about this one, i should just go to one of the volunteering meetings at the humane society to get more information. i can think of positives as well, it's just i'm not sure about all the particulars and how all of this would work. trying to foster could also help me learn through experience how things might end up working, especially regarding the roommate.

there's also just the matter of volunteering for the humane society directly, and i don't feel like typing about that right now. i suppose the best thing to do would be just to go to a meeting and have a list of what i want out of it, whatever "it" ends up being, and of what services i am capable of giving. i could consider doing this, although i already have been considering doing it.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

You should be a writer...of animals.


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

My field is computer programming and I'm a student and in my previous semester I joined up with a mentorship program. My mentor ship has ended but I still want to keep in contact with my mentor. What can I talk to him about? and how often should I contact him? I was thinking once a month. Its been about a month since I last talked to him so I'm thinking of what to ask him about.


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Corporations usually deny to an artist in game industry full-time employment, they milk them for a year then dump them. How to convince them to keep me?

Employers like to peek at potential employee's facebook page. What they like to see the most - what gets them to like you?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Nightchill said:


> Corporations usually deny to an artist in game industry full-time employment, they milk them for a year then dump them. How to convince them to keep me?
> 
> Employers like to peek at potential employee's facebook page. What they like to see the most - what gets them to like you?


Use them to build your resume.

Work on a game until it ships and move on.

Look at it this way, even Disney only uses the same artists a few times.

Remember the old Secret of NIMH cartoon? That same artist was used a few times and then they went with somebody else.

In fact, that artist went on to make a few games: Space Ace and Dragon's Lair.

Regarding Facebook, try to hide your page.

If they can't view it, I don't see what the problem is. It's illegal to force or require applicants to divulge online passwords to their social media sites.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

007phantom said:


> My field is computer programming and I'm a student and in my previous semester I joined up with a mentorship program. My mentor ship has ended but I still want to keep in contact with my mentor. What can I talk to him about? and how often should I contact him? I was thinking once a month. Its been about a month since I last talked to him so I'm thinking of what to ask him about.


Be honest with your mentor.

Ask him or her if they would be comfortable remaining in contact with you.

If they don't mind, then ask them what would be an appropriate level of interaction/communication.

At that point, you can also inquire about the frequency of communication.

Like, "Would you mind if I called you once a month to stay in touch?"


----------

